

U.S. residents unsure about the country's ability to remain a top innovator - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/06/16/survey-us-residents-unsure-future-innovation

======
ColemanF
The US will remain the top innovator, if for no other reason than that nobody
else innovates very much. I don't know how people came up with China as an
innovator. The article doesn't mention just how far ahead we are. We made
Google, YouTube, Twitter, Facebook, Intel, AMD, and countless others. What
innovation ever came out of China? Or, for that matter, Europe?

